# 3 TV setup in man cave



## scbruet (Feb 3, 2015)

I’m setting up a TV wall in my bonus room and looking for some advice on the best approach. I’m going with 3 TVs, a 70” in the middle, and a 50” on each side. I’m not going to go 4k. 
What I need to connect 
3 Direct TV boxes
Apple TV
PS3
I would like to be able to switch any of these between the 3 TVs so I would need a type of matrix switch that can handle at least 5 inputs and send out 3. 
I also am prewired for surround sound so I would like whatever input is on the middle tv to be on the surround. How would I do that with a receiver and a hdmi matrix? 
Also curious about a universal remote or possible ipad app that would control this?

This will be used mainly for sports viewing multiple games at once. 
I might have lofty expectations but seeing what everybody thought. Thanks!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You'll want to look at a 6x6 matrix. If your selected matrix can't support EDID sync you'll need get EDID sync modules behind each television or opt to play your audio via optical/coax as opposed to HDMI audio. 

You'll also really want to think about control. URC may be a minimum for control, RTI, C4, Savant, iRule are other viable options. I'd like to see direct control cables run to each display and to all components; IR flashers/RS232/IP control depending on your control system and components. 

Beyond that it's just a question of placement and component selection.


----------



## scbruet (Feb 3, 2015)

Do you think I can chain 2 4x4 matrixs? And sound will go through them as long as they have EDID sync?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You "can" but I wouldn't. I'd stick with a single 6x6 or greater matrix. 

Leaf and Atlona are usually my go to for matrixes but you can probably find cheaper. I trust those two FWIW. 

Sticking with a single matrix will reduce complexity and potential for handshake issues. Especially if your selected matrix doesn't clone EDID and HDCP-keys.

A single matrix will also reduce complexity of programming control.


----------

